# Bilberry vs Bilberry?



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

So which one is better Valetpro Bilberry or Angelwax Bilberry Wheel Cleaner Concentrate? These are both dilutable but lets say at 1:5, which is better? And more importantly, which one is safer on damaged alloys?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Angelwax Bilberry is the original and best.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought valet pro billberry was rubbish. I bought it as everybody raved about it. Having said that ife been let down by a few valet pro items. I've since stopped trying them.

My experiences of angelwax has always been positive but I haven't tried their wheel cleaner.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I have Valet Pro and its ok but the angel wax is better. (I find I need a higher concentrate of VP to do the same job - it does smell good though. My Valet Pro is nearly all used up so will go back to Angel Wax next.

Hope that helps

Ben


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

AW made it for VP and then it went to court :thumb:


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

I like VP bilberry, not tried the AW version though


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ive got both. Must say the only noticeable difference for me is that the VP version smells nicer. Ive never tested either on really minging wheels, both work adequetely on a bi-weekly clean diluted 1:5


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I've got Vp bilberry but don't find it does very much at all. I've been using Sonax wheel cleaner and find it much better.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

TrainerFreak81 said:


> Ive got both. Must say the only noticeable difference for me is that the VP version smells nicer. Ive never tested either on really minging wheels, both work adequetely on a bi-weekly clean diluted 1:5


To me, the smell really doesnt matter much. My wheels dont get too bad but currently the VP Bilberry seems to be leaving white marks on my wheels. Its really noticeable as my wheels are grey and I know its not the water here because its soft water! Does the AW version leave these white marks?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've only used the AW version and never had a problem with it. Don't think AW make a bad product.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> I've only used the AW version and never had a problem with it. Don't think AW make a bad product.


Thanks, Ill get the AW Bilberry this time and see if its better as my VP is close to running out anyway.


----------

